#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  IF/AND in Conditional Formatting

## OverKnight

Hi - for starters, I'm working with Excel 2007 with XP Pro...

I'd like to use conditional formatting to highlight in bold red all of the cells in column A that exceed these two conditions:
1) the cell value in column A is > 0.15, *AND*
2) the cell value in column A is > than the value in the same row in column B; again, both of these conditions must be met.

On the attached spreadsheet, I've demonstrated what I'd like to do.  I've tried using the "Format only the cells that contain" Rule Type, but doing this produces many false positives.  I think "Use a formula to determine which cells to format" with an IF/AND formula is what I need, but I haven't been able to figure out the correct syntax.

Thanks very much.

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi

The formula in conditional formatting, is:

        =AND($A1>0.15;$A1>B1)

hOPE TO HELPS YOU.

----------


## OverKnight

Thank you, Fotis.  However, it's not working for me.  Realize that the spreadsheet I had attached had cells A1, A4, A10, A13 and A16 manually boldfaced and colored red.  When I applied your formula to my spreadsheet, it didn't work, and when I removed the red/bold from the sheet you sent back, it wasn't working there, either.  Any other ideas?

Also, sorry I posted this where I did; I didn't realize this section was for Outlook.  I saw "Formatting and Functions", so I thought that's where I should post; I totally missed the word "Outlook".

Thanks again.

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi OverKnight

1) 



> Thank you, Fotis. However, it's not working for me. Realize that the spreadsheet I had attached had cells A1, A4, A10, A13 and A16 manually boldfaced and colored red. When I applied your formula to my spreadsheet, it didn't work, and when I removed the red/bold from the sheet you sent back, it wasn't working there, either. Any other ideas?



 :Confused:  Take a look to the new attachement(Same formula, as Yesterday's). Works perfectly for me! For you???

----------


## OverKnight

Thank you, Fotis.  I have absolutely NO idea why it wouldn't work for me yesterday, but today it works perfectly!   :Smilie: 

Thanks again!

----------


## donnajbr

> Hi - for starters, I'm working with Excel 2007 with XP Pro...
> 
> I'd like to use conditional formatting to highlight in bold red all of the cells in column A that exceed these two conditions:
> 1) the cell value in column A is > 0.15, *AND*
> 2) the cell value in column A is > than the value in the same row in column B; again, both of these conditions must be met.
> 
> On the attached spreadsheet, I've demonstrated what I'd like to do.  I've tried using the "Format only the cells that contain" Rule Type, but doing this produces many false positives.  I think "Use a formula to determine which cells to format" with an IF/AND formula is what I need, but I haven't been able to figure out the correct syntax.
> 
> Thanks very much.



Thank you, Fotis. However, it's not working for me. Realize that the spreadsheet I had attached had cells A1, A4, A10, A13 and A16 manually boldfaced and colored red. When I applied your formula to my spreadsheet, it didn't work, and when I removed the red/bold from the sheet you sent back, it wasn't working there, either. Any other ideas?



______________________________________

nfl nike jerseys 2012
nhl jerseys shop
Cheap Boston Bruins Jersey

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Your post is against the forum rules(Number 2). 





> 2. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.



Pls. start, your own Thread and we'll find your solution.

----------

